
Show HN: Your precise age updated live - oleg131
http://justanumber.co
======
zackify
This has been a chrome plugin for years already. It's called motivation:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/motivation/ofdgfpc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/motivation/ofdgfpchbidcgncgfpdlpclnpaemakoj?hl=en)

Edit: I see it's mentioned when you click about :)

~~~
oleg131
Yep, that was the motivation =). Although i did write my own function to
calculate the number of years, so that i would take into account leap years.
Surprisingly, not many solutions exist for that...

------
polygot
It would be cool if it showed me how many years I have left (based on average
life expectancy.) Would be a bit depressing though.

~~~
dvcc
Going off that. It would be pretty cool if there was an app that showed your
average death-date but also connected to multiple platforms to show
_extensions_ in your death date. Hey you got your resting heart rate down X,
ran Y miles last month and had cholesterol drop Z, you extended your life an
estimated ~1.5 years!

------
sushid
If you guys are interested seeing this update every day, there is a nifty
Chrome extension for it.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mortality-new-
tab/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mortality-new-
tab/eeedcpdcehnikgkhbobmkjcipjhlbmpn?hl=en-US)

------
saamm
If we're trying to be precise, why not also enter the time at which we were
born?

~~~
nilkesede
looks like its not so precise

~~~
thisisdave
It is, it's just not accurate.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accuracy_and_precision](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accuracy_and_precision)

------
fiatjaf
It takes a lot to load, but I like it.

